# HR34 cost through D*tv



## bosoxfan (Dec 15, 2011)

For those getting the new HR34 through DirecTv, how much is the cost from them? I see it's costing $399 from a retailer online, is that what DirecTv is charging as well?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

DirecTv is charging $99, but only for new customers. They are not offering them to current subscribers for any price. Word has it, they will also offer it for the same $399 in February.


----------



## cwpomeroy (Aug 8, 2007)

Once again executives value "new" customers over existing. Stupid. The cheapest customer acquisition cost is usually retention.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> DirecTv is charging $99, but only for new customers. They are not offering them to current subscribers for any price. Word has it, they will also offer it for the same $399 in February.


New customers are being charged $399 however some customers based on credit are getting a rebate which can reduce it to $99. It's not just $99 for every new customer.

So yes the answer is $399 is the cost of the unit.


----------



## bosoxfan (Dec 15, 2011)

See, this is what is wring with their retention efforts. The only reason I stay with them is for Sunday Ticket and now the hope of getting one of these boxes. However, I'll probably buy the box from a secondary source. If companies can sell the box for the same price D*tv is, then they MUST be getting it cheaper from D*tv in order to make a profit. So, why can't D*tv pass that discount to customers in order to increase customer satisfaction? At this point, I'd rather someone else get the profit. God forbid Sunday Ticket ever become available on cable or FIOS, D*tv will hemmorage customers.


----------



## bosoxfan (Dec 15, 2011)

Any word on if there will be a current customer discount? Or are we stuck paying full price?


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

$399 is not the cost of the unit. It is the shipping cost as you have no equity in the unit. You do not own it for $399. You are just paying for getting it to your location.


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

Will DirecTV ship me a HR34 for me to install or do they require a truck roll? If they do, I'll just buy from a 3rd party.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"MrLatte" said:


> Will DirecTV ship me a HR34 for me to install or do they require a truck roll? If they do, I'll just buy from a 3rd party.


Do you already have SWM and the HR34 won't go over your tuner limit?


----------



## RF_Eng (Jan 31, 2007)

How can you tell what SWM (8 or16) is installed without going into the attic? I have a H21, HR20, HR21, HR24, R16 so I maxed out if I have a SWM-8.


----------



## dakeeney (Aug 30, 2004)

I was told on Tuesday that I could get the HR-34 for $99, but I've only been with DT for 2 weeks.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

They wouldn't install a SWM 16 if an 8 (or SWM dish) would cover the number of tuners.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

RF_Eng said:


> How can you tell what SWM (8 or16) is installed without going into the attic? I have a H21, HR20, HR21, HR24, R16 so I maxed out if I have a SWM-8.


According to your list you have 9 tuners, so you should have 4 lines from the dish to a SWM16. You can check your signal strengths (under SWM) to see how many SWM "slots" are available.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

dsw2112 said:


> According to your list you have 9 tuners, so you should have 4 lines from the dish to a SWM16. You can check your signal strengths (under SWM) to see how many SWM "slots" are available.


Unless he has legacy. He never said how many satellite coax lines are connected to the receivers.


----------



## RF_Eng (Jan 31, 2007)

One line to each receiver. I will check the SWM slots under signal strength. Thanks


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

RF_Eng said:


> One line to each receiver. I will check the SWM slots under signal strength. Thanks


Hit the Dash button on your remote. It will tell you if you have SWiM.

You could also check the Info screen in the menu.

Mike


----------



## bosoxfan (Dec 15, 2011)

I have two lines going to each of my dual tuner receivers in order to record two shows at once. If I order the HMC, how does that work for the recording 5 things at once?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You don't have SWM, which is required for the HR34. It has one coax connection total to record 5 tuners.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

bosoxfan said:


> I have two lines going to each of my dual tuner receivers in order to record two shows at once. If I order the HMC, how does that work for the recording 5 things at once?


It doesn't; the HMC requires SWM to function. You will need to upgrade.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

bosoxfan said:


> Any word on if there will be a current customer discount? Or are we stuck paying full price?


DirecTV is supposed to start leasing HMC tomorrow to existing customers.


----------



## bosoxfan (Dec 15, 2011)

So, what will it take to upgrade to SWM?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

bosoxfan said:


> So, what will it take to upgrade to SWM?


If you order one through DIRECTV it will be included with the installation.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"dsw2112" said:


> According to your list you have 9 tuners, so you should have 4 lines from the dish to a SWM16. You can check your signal strengths (under SWM) to see how many SWM "slots" are available.


Are the available slots on the SWM the areas that have a number, or the ones with zero?

I have:

1-8 100 0 0 100 95 95 95 95
9-16 95

An HR-22 & an H25 are the only receivers in my setup. I have Whole-Home DVR service as well


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

What is the actual bearing of these numbers? I have two slots left, but one 0. Is the 9th number on the page for the "hidden" tuner? Or like Justin's, it can't be just used tuner slots.

Though based on your tuner count, you can certainly add an HR34 with no trouble on your SWM.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"dpeters11" said:


> What is the actual bearing of these numbers? I have two slots left, but one 0. Is the 9th number on the page for the "hidden" tuner? Or like Justin's, it can't be just used tuner slots.
> 
> Though based on your tuner count, you can certainly add an HR34 with no trouble on your SWM.


So the slots being used show as 0, right?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I wouldn't think so. You have three tuners and two 0's. I have 6 in use and one 0.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Drucifer said:


> DirecTV is supposed to start leasing HMC tomorrow to existing customers.


Still showing as "coming in early 2012" on their website....


----------



## bosoxfan (Dec 15, 2011)

So how does the SWM work? You only connect one cable to the back of your DVR and it operates the 2 (or 5 in the HR34) tuners? Or does the single wire coming out of the wall get split and connected to both tuner connectors on the DVR?


----------



## bosoxfan (Dec 15, 2011)

"mjwagner" said:


> Still showing as "coming in early 2012" on their website....


I saw the same thing when I logged in to check the price.


----------



## TomChicklon (Jan 8, 2010)

bosoxfan said:


> So how does the SWM work? You only connect one cable to the back of your DVR and it operates the 2 (or 5 in the HR34) tuners? Or does the single wire coming out of the wall get split and connected to both tuner connectors on the DVR?


Single wire to each box, assuming they are SWM capable. Look at the SAT-1 connection on the back of the receiver: I seem to recall that SWM capable boxes say something like SAT-1/SWM and SAT-2 for the two dish connections.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

bosoxfan said:


> So how does the SWM work? You only connect one cable to the back of your DVR and it operates the 2 (or 5 in the HR34) tuners? Or does the single wire coming out of the wall get split and connected to both tuner connectors on the DVR?


With a standard install compatible with 8 tuners there is one cable coming from the dish to a splitter, then one cable going to the receiver. Under most conditions, the second coax connection on the receiver is unused now. The HR34 doesn't have two inputs, it only has one. Everything goes through that.


----------



## MrD1sturbed (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok so I just called to get the HMC and this is what I was told by the CSR.

They are officially available to current customers. Price is $399 + $40 for install. There is a $300 rebate available, bringing the price to $99 + $40 for install. She could not tell me any more info about the rebate, i.e. how/when it's paid out. So out of pocket today I would have paid $440, and then eventually I would get a $300 rebate. 

I don't do rebates, especially ones that the rep is not even 100% sure of the details. If anyone else has a better/different experience, please share. As of now I will wait and see if what others get.


----------



## bosoxfan (Dec 15, 2011)

"MrD1sturbed" said:


> Ok so I just called to get the HMC and this is what I was told by the CSR.
> 
> They are officially available to current customers. Price is $399 + $40 for install. There is a $300 rebate available, bringing the price to $99 + $40 for install. She could not tell me any more info about the rebate, i.e. how/when it's paid out. So out of pocket today I would have paid $440, and then eventually I would get a $300 rebate.
> 
> I don't do rebates, especially ones that the rep is not even 100% sure of the details. If anyone else has a better/different experience, please share. As of now I will wait and see if what others get.


I am calling now to see what they offer. Might do the "cancel, cancel" method to get to the retention team. Will post with results! Wish me luck!


----------



## or8ital (Feb 9, 2012)

Mine was $689 total with a $300 rebate. I didn't have whole home already so there was an extra $199 for that. Plus installation fees. Ouch.


----------



## bosoxfan (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok, just got off the phone with Edna from retentions. She quoted me $199 to replace one of my HD DVRs or $49 to add the HMC and keep my current DVRs on my account. I have an old SD TIVO in one room, so I plan to move the HD DVR from the living room to replace the TIVO and put the HMC in the LR. At first the system tried telling her I had to order the Cinema connection kit at $99 to complete the order, but she worked around that. Only unresolved problem was, the system was having issues and would hang when she tried to place the order. She annotated my account and told me to call back in an hour and hopefully the system will be functioning. 

Keeping fingers crossed that I do get that deal!


----------



## Doom878 (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow thanks for the info guys. Let us know how it goes. I assume you had to renew.


----------



## myboyblue (Sep 14, 2006)

I just got off the phone with retention and was offered the HR34 for $99 + tax. Install set for Sat afternoon. Ive been with DTV since 2005 and they were able to offer me a $300 credit to bring the price to $99 and a free install. I'll be swaping out my SD DVR for the HR34. Good luck to you guys


----------



## huskerhead (Oct 27, 2002)

Just got off the phone with them....total out of pocket was $104.94 (no rebate) with a new HR-34, an additional free HD-DVR ( I know it may not be an HR-24), free installation, and a year of Showtime for free!! So all told I will have an HR-34 and 3 HR-DVR's (I have currently have 2 HR-24's - the 3rd will replace an H-24...the new 34 will replace another H-24).


----------



## dakeeney (Aug 30, 2004)

:nono2: I just got off the phone with CSR. I do qualify for the HR-34 since I've been with DTV for a little over 2 weeks, BUT was told I have to pay the upfront cost of $500 then I get the $300 rebate plus $50 equipment upgrade fee. Hell no I'm not paying all that. I should get the HR-34 for $99 plus the upgrade fee..period. I can hook it up and activate myself.


----------



## joemins (Dec 31, 2007)

I spoke with Samantha from retentions after being disconnected with CSR Wilbur. I will receive the HMC for $99 ($300 rebate + free install) for being a "long standing loyal customer". I was asked to please call back within 72 hours to place my order due to the high volume today for the HMC. I was given a phone # and PIN to expedite my call back. Samantha was very apologetic for the long delay and the hangup with their ordering system. 
The HMC will replace two HR20's and a HR21. All have had a variety of issues over the last 6 months. Glad I kept my HR 10-250 as a backup. My MRV now will consist of the HMC and a still reliable HR21. 
I'll post the results when the order goes thru.


----------



## bosoxfan (Dec 15, 2011)

"joemins" said:


> I spoke with Samantha from retentions after being disconnected with CSR Wilbur. I will receive the HMC for $99 ($300 rebate + free install) for being a "long standing loyal customer". I was asked to please call back within 72 hours to place my order due to the high volume today for the HMC. I was given a phone # and PIN to expedite my call back. Samantha was very apologetic for the long delay and the hangup with their ordering system.
> The HMC will replace two HR20's and a HR21. All have had a variety of issues over the last 6 months. Glad I kept my HR 10-250 as a backup. My MRV now will consist of the HMC and a still reliable HR21.
> I'll post the results when the order goes thru.


Good luck! I just called back and was told by Stephanie that Edna misquoted me the cost. She said its $199 plus $49 for installation and she still insisted I purchase the Cinema kit for $99 or pay for Whole home DVR for $199. Going to wait and call back later.


----------



## Odys (Nov 5, 2011)

I just ordered the HR34 ($300 credit!) and with installation ($49) and CCK ($99) it came to $247.


----------



## MrD1sturbed (Oct 16, 2007)

Everyone that is ordering, are you getting the $300 off right away or is it a rebate?


----------



## bosoxfan (Dec 15, 2011)

"Odys" said:


> I just ordered the HR34 ($300 credit!) and with installation ($49) and CCK ($99) it came to $247.


Why are they pushing the CCKs? I told them I have a router nearby that I connect to, I don't need the kit. But the last CSR said I had to order it or the Whole home DVR


----------



## tsbrady1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I just ordered the HR-34 but had to ask for CR to get the 300$ rebate. The initial CSR said she was aware of a rebate but was not sure how to apply it, she cheerfully switched me to CR who gladly helped me, they were booked for installs until Sunday the 19th. It is interesting the guy at CR asked me how I heard about the rebate, I told him DBSTalk and he said great!


----------



## Kerry (Jul 18, 2008)

dr tv says to me no go 450.00 end of story no rebate cosmter retention dept
[Removed] been driect tv customer since 2002 sucks there is nothing avabil says u all are wrong angle is a trainer at directv and knows all 399.00 + 49 install already have whole home broke hr24 and hr21.


----------



## Odys (Nov 5, 2011)

MrD1sturbed said:


> Everyone that is ordering, are you getting the $300 off right away or is it a rebate?


Got it off right away.


----------



## lbrooks (Jul 17, 2006)

I called Direct TV retention this morning and spoke to Cindy. At 1st she offered me $249.00 installed. I told her that wasn't going to work and she put me on hold and came back with $150 installed + tax. At that point I told her I could only pay $99.00 and she placed me on hold and came back with $99.00 + tax. I'm getting installed tomorrow morning. The only concern I have which might just be standard operating procedure is she mentioned twice that if anything out of the normal came up I would have to negotiate with the installer.

LB


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

> Why are they pushing the CCKs? I told them I have a router nearby that I connect to, I don't need the kit. But the last CSR said I had to order it or the Whole home DVR


 you only need this if you dont have a swm system....price for this rcv is 399. with 300. rebate method of rebate not established yet


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Hmm...maybe I should have waited. Oh well.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I guess I haven't been with D* long enough to get a deal. They only offered full price+installation+$50 upgrade fee. No sale!


----------



## j4quattro (May 31, 2008)

Price started at $399 and then lowered to $249.99 via 1st call to retention.
Called a second time and cited what others were paying per DBS Talk forum and voila $99.99. I have been a customer since 2003.
Always speak with retention, be persistent, be factual and be nice. That formula always works for me in getting the best deal.


----------



## MrD1sturbed (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok so I talked to retention twice and got my HR34 for $210 installed (including tax), so $199 for the unit with free installation. I'm happy with that. I tried for $99 but they weren't having it. I also have a free HRDVR upgrade available, so I may just pick that up as well and have myself 9 tuners to record to (2x HR2x & HR34). I've been with D* since 2007, so those that are longer standing might get better deals. I'm happy and i'll have my HR34 installed on the 20th.


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

what is retention?


----------



## bytheway5 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have called also and talked to two different people, there is no rebate. I would like to have a first and last name of who you talked to, to get that $300 rebate, they even went and got their manager and said there is no such rebate.


----------



## Kerry (Jul 18, 2008)

Had to call 3 times.
like having teeth pulled but finaly got 99.00+ tax + 2 year agreement instaled.
49.00 for hr34 49.00 for install no mention of any rebate


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

shamus46 said:


> what is retention?


You have to tell the automated system "cancel" twice and the rep that picks up will be retention. I do not believe they announce themselves as such, just as DirecTV, but they do have more power for deals. Technically they are there to persuade people that are really looking to cancel to stay.


----------



## toade (Mar 11, 2006)

Anyone have any luck getting them to just send out the DVR and not do the install? I already have whole home and cck, and would rather just install it myself.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

bytheway5 said:


> I have called also and talked to two different people, there is no rebate. I would like to have a first and last name of who you talked to, to get that $300 rebate, they even went and got their manager and said there is no such rebate.


How long have you been with D*? that is a key question. If like me, you've only been with them for a few months (5 in my case), there is no rebate.

It is as always, account dependent.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

toade said:


> Anyone have any luck getting them to just send out the DVR and not do the install? I already have whole home and cck, and would rather just install it myself.


So you have SWM and you won't go over your systems tuner limit?


----------



## toade (Mar 11, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> So you have SWM and you won't go over your systems tuner limit?


That is correct. Just talked to them, and got them do $99 plus tax, but they wont budge on shipping it. Said someone has to come out.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have the official word, here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=201785

Let's continue discussion there.


----------

